# Salt Prices



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

For this season the current price is set a $ 42.10 a ton. However the prices could rise during the season.

So my price is 42.10 a ton picked up in bangor or portland whatever location is want to go to. 

Or pay some extra money for deliverly.

Geoff


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

42.00 here....for some reason i was thinking last year i got it for 38.00... so it is already going up for me


----------



## pcs (May 23, 2001)

This will be my first year to salt. I don't know how much it's going to cost me per ton but could you give me a idea of how much to charge to spread it?


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

I was warned to expect $72 dollar salt going into the season with a probable increase in mid season again.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Alan 72 a ton? I thought I was at the end of the supply line.

I Morton salt in portland is selling at 39 a ton or so I have heard. However last year they ran out, and took forever to get more in, and were verry rude to customers. I guess someone ordered 5 tri axel trailer dumps, and the office told the guy, that they would put him on the list and call him when they had salt, and hung up.

Geoff


----------



## Taconic (May 18, 2001)

Salt prices will jump up atleast 5.00 to 10.00 dollars a ton this year in our area. If diesel prices go through the roof again that will also just ad to the increase and frustration of high salt prices.
John Parker


----------



## Winterworks (Oct 17, 2000)

Up here I was just given a price of $58 a ton delivered. Thats Canadian tho. It works out to around $37 US. 
Pat


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I was quoted today 65.75 rate locked for the season for treated salt from intl.
Dino


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Wow Dino! I got a locked price almost $15 cheaper then that. I wish I could lock in my fuel prices. I should get my first load of sand delivered to my yard next week. Time to really start getting ready for the winter.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Remmber that is for a coated salt, regular salt is 
47.50 aton.
Dino


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

My mistake. That sounds more in line with my prices.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

For those of us who buy some in bags it went down around here it's 91.60 a pallet of 50's (40 bags) bulk is hovering around $40-$50 a ton u pick up.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I usually do buy a pallet of bagged also. This is kept inside at some businesses to allow for spot spreading. I find that the easier I make it on businesses the less calls I get to handle a small ice patch caused by melting or runoff. A pallet is usually enough for the year.


----------

